# Mysterium Float Link...



## Gerrit (26. April 2005)

Hallo und wilkommen bei der IBC!

Das hier ist ja vielleicht mal die richtige Stelle, um die Frage aller Fragen zu stellen:

*Was ist das Funktionsprinzip des Float Link?*


Zugegeben, ich war in technischer Mechanik nie die Superleuchte, aber von außen betrachtet wird auch bei einem "Float Link" einfach ein Federelement zusammengedrückt   
Ob sich nun einer oder zwei Aufhängungspunkte dabei bewegen, dürfte dem Dämpfer doch eigentlich egal sein (???).

Wurde schonmal ein mathematisches Modell von dem System erstellt / analysiert? 
Mich würden gerade die theoretischen Grundlagen und Ergebnisse interessieren (dazu muss man ja nicht unbedingt alle Details verraten).


Gruß & viel Erfolg hier,
Gerrit


----------



## Bodo Probst (27. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüssung,

das Funktionsprinzip des Float Link ist natürlich kein Mysterium, aber trotzdem etwas aufwendiger zu erklären. Da ich gerade in Vorbereitung für den Gardasee bin und wenig Zeit habe, bitte ich dich und andere interessierte sich noch ein wenig zu gedulden. Ich schreib das wichtigste zum Float-Link dann mal in "Deutsch" zusammen und verrate das Geheimnis.  

Bis dahin 

Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. April 2005)

Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüssung,
> 
> das Funktionsprinzip des Float Link ist natürlich kein Mysterium, aber trotzdem etwas aufwendiger zu erklären. Da ich gerade in Vorbereitung für den Gardasee bin und wenig Zeit habe, bitte ich dich und andere interessierte sich noch ein wenig zu gedulden. Ich schreib das wichtigste zum Float-Link dann mal in "Deutsch" zusammen und verrate das Geheimnis.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Sehe ich das richtig das an den alten Nicolai Lambdas (so ca. 1998) ebenfalls ein "Float-Link" verbaut wurde? Oder zumindestens wurde bei diesem DH-Rahmen ebenfalls der Dämpfer "schwimmend" gelagert, also nicht die eine Seite fest im Rahmen verschraubt.
Gruß


----------



## lexle (27. April 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Sehe ich das richtig das an den alten Nicolai Lambdas (so ca. 1998) ebenfalls ein "Float-Link" verbaut wurde? Oder zumindestens wurde bei diesem DH-Rahmen ebenfalls der Dämpfer "schwimmend" gelagert, also nicht die eine Seite fest im Rahmen verschraubt.
> Gruß



Ja und nein.. beim Nicolai war der Dämpfer vorne an des Schwinge festgemacht.

Bildlich gesprochen wurde der Dämpfer praktisch beim Einfedern von der Hauptschwinge nach unten gezogen und vom Hebel gdrückt.

Beim Fusion liegt der Koppelpunkt zur Schwinge hinter dem Hauptlagern heißt wenn die Schwinge eingefedert wieder von Oben und unten zusammengedrückt.

alles ziemlich ähnlich, das Nicolai hat au super gefunzt.

ich denke aber vom Wipp Aspekt her ist die Fusion Lösung nochmal deutlich besser


----------



## Greasy Pete (29. April 2005)

Interessant ist auch folgender Link:
http://www.igorion.com/_suspension/

Kann allerdings nur mit dem Internet Explorer betrachtet werden. Dort als Gast anmelden (kein Problem), und mal die Simulation vom Fusion anschauen. Das Float Link ist hier zwar nicht richtig umgesetzt, aber dafür kann man den Einfluss des Kettenzuges auf die Federung betrachten. Schön gemachtes Programm eines Enthusiasten   

Ansonsten freue ich mich auch schon darauf, was Bodo schreiben wird. Ich fahre das Raid nun auch schon 1,5 Jahre und bin immer noch super zufrieden damit, auch wenn das Geheimniss noch nicht rausgefunden habe   

Viele Grüsse,

Peter Horsch


----------



## d-gehl (24. Mai 2005)

Das Mysterium "Float Link" ist immer noch nicht gelüftet   

Eine Erklärung durch den Erfinder himself zur Funktionsweise der Kinematik, Darstellung der Raderhebungskurve und Einfluss bzw. Nichteinfluss des Kettenzuges auf die Federung wären sehr schön!


----------



## Gerrit (2. Juni 2005)

d-gehl schrieb:
			
		

> ... und Einfluss bzw. Nichteinfluss des Kettenzuges auf die Federung wären sehr schön!



Naja, dass das System Kettenzug "braucht", hat Bodo schonmal anklingen lassen. 

Und die Bedeutung des "Float-Links" in punkto wippen hat, denke ich, etwas mit einer linearen Anlenkung des Dämpfers zu tun. 

Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine mathematische Geheimnislüftung. Patentiert ist der Kram doch eh 

gerrit


----------



## Up&Down (6. November 2005)

also wie ich hier einem fred entnommen habe, funktioniert die wippminimierung beim float-link durch kettenzug. also vermutlich ähnlich wie bei vpp - die raderhebungskurve ist so gekurvt, dass die kettenzuglänge im sag am kürzesten ist. also zieht man beim treten den hinterbau in den sag, wo er eh sein sollte, wodurch kein wippen durch das treten entstehen kann. nachteile: leichtes verhärten beim treten und leichter pedalrückschlag, keine änderung des konstruktiv optimalen sag möglich, wenn man nicht wippen provozieren will.
gibts hierzu erfahrungen? oder theoretische bestätigung durch den chef (bodo probst)? wenn ich richtig liege: welches sind die optimalen sags für die verschiedenen fusion-bikes?
gruß
u&d


----------



## Up&Down (6. November 2005)

da fällt mir noch ein - bei ner probefahrt fand ich, dass das raid stärker wippte als andere getestete bikes (centurion numinis lrs, rotwild rfc 0.3). das kann diverse gründe haben (dämpfersensibilität o.ä.). aufgrund des oft gehörten loblieds auf die antriebsneutralität des float-link war ich aber etwas enttäuscht - hatte weniger wippen erwartet als bei den anderen - nicht MEHR. will aber nochmal ne probefahrt machen. 
kann es sein, dass das wippen durch einen falsch eingestellten sag kam?
wenn ja , wäre es umso besser, den richtigen zu kennen.
grüßle
u&d


----------



## godshavedaqueen (7. April 2006)

die sags gibt es unter www.fusion-bikes.de unter dem button 'mehr infos' bei dem jeweiligem bike


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. August 2006)

Die Theorie hinter dem Float Link würd mich auch mal interessieren. Ich dachte immer, um die Einflüsse zwischen Antrieb und Federung zu minimieren, müsste man den (virtuellen) Drehpunkt möglichst nah an die gedachte Verlängerung der Kettenlinie legen. Und die Anlenkung des Dämpfers hat auf den Drehpunkt ja keinen Einfluss, nur auf die Kennlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-Rico (24. August 2006)

Also meiner Meinung nach hat das "Float" also das Schwimmen des Dämpfers nix mit dem Antiwippeffekt zu tun. Ich gehe davon aus das es nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie VPP funktioniert. Beim VPP wie beim Floatlink muss die Kettenstrebe beim einfedern "länger" werden, da sie im ausgefederten Zustand nicht gerade sondern durch die Position des 4.Gelenks eckig verläuft.

Tritt man nun in die Pedale, zieht bzw hält man die Kette durch den Kettenzug im kurzen "geknickten" Zustand. Der Hinterbau kann also nicht einfedern. Daher auch der Effekt, das je härter man in die Pedale tritt desto ruhiger wird der Hinterbau, weil der Kettenzug stärker wird. Man könnte also sagen, das Fusion einen einen perfekt austarierten und kontrollierten Pedalrückschlag als Antiwippwerkzeug gebraucht.

Ob das Sinn macht ist Geschmackssache. Da sprechen die sehr guten Effizienzmessungen von Bikezeitschriften und vorallem die Begeisterung vieler Kunden eine klare Sprache für Fusion (und VPP). Mich persönlich allerdings stört Wippen anderer Bikes überhaupt nicht, ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl das es Kraft kostet, wäre ja auch eigentlich unlogisch. Das Wippen wird ja nicht durchs Pedalieren verursacht.

Wenn ich das Whiplash von nem Kumpel fahre merke ich zwar das nix wippt, aber ich persönlich finde das nicht so angenehm. Minimal merkt man auch das das ruhighalten des Hinterbaus durch Kettenzug Kraft kostet, aber wie gesagt die Bikezeitschriften messen hohe Effizienz, kann also nicht so wild sein.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## razor67 (24. August 2006)

Ist der Herr Probst immer noch am Gardasee..? Bitte höflichst um die versprochene Erklärung aus authentischer Quelle. Na gut, nach EUROBIKE.....


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. August 2006)

> Beim VPP wie beim Floatlink muss die Kettenstrebe beim einfedern "länger" werden, da sie im ausgefederten Zustand nicht gerade sondern durch die Position des 4.Gelenks eckig verläuft.
> 
> Tritt man nun in die Pedale, zieht bzw hält man die Kette durch den Kettenzug im kurzen "geknickten" Zustand. Der Hinterbau kann also nicht einfedern. Daher auch der Effekt, das je härter man in die Pedale tritt desto ruhiger wird der Hinterbau, weil der Kettenzug stärker wird. Man könnte also sagen, das Fusion einen einen perfekt austarierten und kontrollierten Pedalrückschlag als Antiwippwerkzeug gebraucht.



Eben, das Prinzip der Kinematik ist eigentlich dasselbe. Nen Virtuellen Schwingendrehpunkt hat jeder Viergelenker, ob klassischer Viergelenker, ob "VPP" oder Float Link. Das ist einfach nur der Punkt, an dem sich die gedachten Verlängerungen der beiden Verbindungsstücke zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau treffen.
Beim VPP sieht das ungefähr so aus wie auf dem Bild, bei den anderen Systemen so ähnlich, nur ist er da meistens weiter vorne als hier:






Liegt der Drehpunkt über der Kettenlinie, zieht man den Hinterbau mit der Kette praktisch runter (-> Ausfedern), liegt der Drehpunkt drunter, zieht man ihn beim Antritt hoch (-> Einfedern). Wenn man berücksichtigt, wie sich der Drehpunkt bei unterschiedlichem Einfederzustand (je nach Steigung und entsprechendem Körperschwerpunkt) und die Kettenlinie bei leichten/schweren Gängen verändern, kann man das noch versuchen aufeinander abzustimmen.

Das hat aber alles nichts mit der Anlenkung des Dämpfers zu tun, der könnte auch hinten, oben oder sonstwo sein, oder sogar auf Zug belastet werden, siehe Scott Genius. Jetzt würde mich interessieren, welchen Vorteil diese speziellen Konstruktionen haben, die dürften doch eigentlich alle nichts an der Kinematik ändern, sondern höchstens was an der Federkennlinie. Und der klassische Viergelenker hat ein durchgehendes Sitzrohr und den Dämpfer davor, wo er optimal vor Schmutz geschützt ist.

Oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Gerrit (26. August 2006)

Naja, mit dem "kinematischen Servoeffekt" ;-) hat die Federungsperformance wohl weniger zu tun, als der geneigte Konsument (und "bike"-Tester) glauben möchte. 
Wenn man sich Berichte von den Fusion-Fahrern mal durchliest, wird man erkennen, dass Wippen durchaus vorhanden ist - wie bei jedem anderen sensibel funktionierenden Fahrwerk halt auch. Denn, wie bereits ganz oben geschrieben, ist es dem Dämpfer nun völlig Wurst, welcher Anlenkpunkt sich nun um wie viel bewegt und woher die Kraft kommt. 
Entscheidend ist die Kinematik und der Verlauf des Übersetzungsverhältnisses über den Federweg. Was mich nur irgendwo stört, ist, dass man sich Kunstwörter ausdenkt und damit wirbt. 

gerrit


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. August 2006)




----------



## igorion (8. September 2006)

der ansatz "kettenlinie durch den drehpunkt", sei damit nun der momentanpol oder der krümmungspunkt gemeint, funktioniert bestenfalls als grobe daumenregel. die theorie entbehrt jeder mathematischen grundlage!

aus der vielzahl der positiven testberichten kann man nur schliessen, daß fusion offenbar sehr nahe an die optimale balance zwischen wippen, pedalrückschlag und kinematischer wippunterdrückung gekommen ist, sei es durch gute simulation oder durch viele, viele probefahrten. so oder so, es sieht so aus, als ob die herren bei fusion ihre hausaufgaben gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junah (3. Oktober 2006)

float-link ähnlich VPP ? ähhhh . so viel schwachsinn habe schon lange nicht mehr gehört. dat ding wippt ohne PP oder schlecht ansprechenden dämpfer
wie jedes speci oder ähnlicher viergelenker. die kettenstrebe längt sich bei jedem 4 gelenker ein wenig durch die geradere (nicht gerade!) bewegung nach oben, aber nie so stark wie bei virtuells. in der bike haben die glaube ich mal die effi gemessen und die müßte ähnlich nem guten viergelenker sein.
ob der dämpfer jetzt auf der schwinge steht oder am rahmen festgemacht ist zwar nicht ganz unerheblich (schwingenbewegung winkeltechnisch nicht groß im verhältniss zu den obern anlenkpunkten ) , einflußnahme auf den progressionsverlauf und die optimierung dessen durch 2. beweglichen anlenkpunkt sind sicher vorhanden aber nur mini. 
interessanter ist die nichteinleitung der federungsund dämpfungskräfte aus statischer sicht in den rahmen. manche fullys sind extrem verstärkt ander dämpferaufnahme. bei fusion muß nur von wippenumlenkpunkt zum hauptlager zug draufkommen.  allerdings reißen auch die schwingen und umlenkhebel gerne wenn sie mit der kraft alleine gelassen werden.
hatte mal ne ducati da stand der dämpfer auch auf der schwinge und wurde über umlenkung wieder beaufschlagt, aber das ist ja NUR ein eingelenker und rechtfertigt natürlich neue patente und namen.


----------



## N-Rico (3. Oktober 2006)

junah schrieb:


> float-link ähnlich VPP ? ähhhh . so viel schwachsinn habe schon lange nicht mehr gehört. dat ding wippt ohne PP oder schlecht ansprechenden dämpfer
> wie jedes speci oder ähnlicher viergelenker. die kettenstrebe längt sich bei jedem 4 gelenker ein wenig durch die geradere (nicht gerade!) bewegung nach oben, aber nie so stark wie bei virtuells. in der bike haben die glaube ich mal die effi gemessen und die müßte ähnlich nem guten viergelenker sein.
> ob der dämpfer jetzt auf der schwinge steht oder am rahmen festgemacht ist zwar nicht ganz unerheblich (schwingenbewegung winkeltechnisch nicht groß im verhältniss zu den obern anlenkpunkten ) , einflußnahme auf den progressionsverlauf und die optimierung dessen durch 2. beweglichen anlenkpunkt sind sicher vorhanden aber nur mini.
> interessanter ist die nichteinleitung der federungsund dämpfungskräfte aus statischer sicht in den rahmen. manche fullys sind extrem verstärkt ander dämpferaufnahme. bei fusion muß nur von wippenumlenkpunkt zum hauptlager zug draufkommen.  allerdings reißen auch die schwingen und umlenkhebel gerne wenn sie mit der kraft alleine gelassen werden.
> hatte mal ne ducati da stand der dämpfer auch auf der schwinge und wurde über umlenkung wieder beaufschlagt, aber das ist ja NUR ein eingelenker und rechtfertigt natürlich neue patente und namen.



Aus deinem Beitrag lässt sich leicht erkennen das du noch nie ein Fusion gefahren bist. Außerdem bist du mit deinen Ausführungen über die Krafteinwirkungen im Rahmen nicht auf das Thema eingegangen, warum wippen Fusionbikes nicht?

Fahr mal mit nem Whiplash, da spürt man den Effekt der Kettenstrebenlängung regelrecht. Je härter man in die Pedale tritt desto straffer wird der Hinterbau, im Wiegetritt hat man regelrecht Hardtailfeeling. Ohne Kettenzug hat man aber eine sehr sensible und überraschend effektive hinterradfederung. Erkläre mir diesen Effekt bitte, das ist z.B. bei einem Specialized genau umgekehrt.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## erD-manN (3. Oktober 2006)

ich hätte da nur zwei begründungen/vermutungen, wieso fusion den dämpfer schwimmend lagert:
1. dadurch, dass man praktisch zwei gegenläufige umlenkhebel hat, kann man den dämpfer linearer ansteuern(oder in einer anderen weise), ohne einen tierisch langen (enzelnen) umlenkhebel zu verbauen. (von der theorie des antiwipp-verhaltens halte ich nichts, da das nur was mit den drehpunkten und mit dem dämpfer ansich zu tun hat)-(oder?)
2. es war einfach ein super marketing-gag


----------



## pisskopp (4. Oktober 2006)

Zufalll.......

Die Mutter aller genialen ideen...


----------



## Johnnybike (4. Oktober 2006)

Die Idee war ja laut Bodo ein Zufall, aber die Umsetzung ist dann das schwierige. Dass dann alle Umlenkungspunkte genau stimmen und die Federkennlinie genau so ist wie beabsichtigt. Zudem muss dann auch noch die Rahmengeometrie als Gesamtes stimmen und das ist viel Hirn und Testarbeit. Wenn die Rahmenhöhe einigermassen stimmt, sitzt man auf einem Fusion nämlich wie angegossen. 

Johnny


----------



## junah (13. Oktober 2006)

*fg* raid 04 verkauft; whiplash 05 im einsatz (wenn die umlenkwippe mal nicht die kugeln ausspuckt) ; freak 06 im einsatz (mit einschränkungen)
aber klar bin noch kein fusion gefahren, ich arbeite zuviel. 
fahr mal mit meinem whipi,dhx5.0, propedal ganz raus, 400er feder und voll des hardtail feeling............. NET.






N-Rico schrieb:


> Aus deinem Beitrag lässt sich leicht erkennen das du noch nie ein Fusion gefahren bist. Außerdem bist du mit deinen Ausführungen über die Krafteinwirkungen im Rahmen nicht auf das Thema eingegangen, warum wippen Fusionbikes nicht?
> 
> Fahr mal mit nem Whiplash, da spürt man den Effekt der Kettenstrebenlängung regelrecht. Je härter man in die Pedale tritt desto straffer wird der Hinterbau, im Wiegetritt hat man regelrecht Hardtailfeeling. Ohne Kettenzug hat man aber eine sehr sensible und überraschend effektive hinterradfederung. Erkläre mir diesen Effekt bitte, das ist z.B. bei einem Specialized genau umgekehrt.
> 
> ...


----------



## perponche (16. Oktober 2006)

erD-manN schrieb:


> ...es war einfach ein super marketing-gag


najanaja, den Begriff 'FLOATING LINK' hat ja nicht Bodo Probst erfunden, den hat Maverick USA in die Welt gesetzt, in Lizenz auch am Klein Palomino verbaut, und die beiden funzen ja in der Tat völlig wippfrei.


----------



## ergopower (18. Oktober 2006)

perponche schrieb:


> najanaja, den Begriff 'FLOATING LINK' hat ja nicht Bodo Probst erfunden, den hat Maverick USA in die Welt gesetzt, in Lizenz auch am Klein Palomino verbaut, und die beiden funzen ja in der Tat völlig wippfrei.



Guten Tag,

bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, aber waren es die japaner die vor ca. 15-20 Jahren solche Hinterbauaufhängungen für ihre Motorräder entwickelt haben, oder nicht?


----------

